# Cooler Test



## OUTCAST (Jan 24, 2012)

Anyone on here have the Engel, any problems with it?


----------



## XTREME HUNTER (Jan 24, 2012)

Pretty Cool.  I guess you get what you pay for


----------



## Limitless (Jan 24, 2012)

I had a 65q Engel and was very impressed with it.  Tough, keeps ice the longest of any cooler I've ever had, and less $$ than Yeti.  There are a number of tests that do comparisons and the Engel comes out on top on all the ones I've seen.  If you get one, a good way to ensure the best efficiency is to put a frozen gallon milk jug or two in it the night (or day) before you need it to pre-cool, then ice it.  Ice lasts a looooong time!


----------



## d-a (Jan 24, 2012)

When you step up from the Coleman's and igloos you see a major difference in quality and longevity of both ice retention and overall maintenance of the cooler. I have three Yetti's (got them for dealer cost) and in three years have yet to have to replace handles, hinges and drains like on my Coleman's(still replacing some). One thing about the top tier coolers like the engel and yeti is that there heavy when empty.

d-a


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Jan 25, 2012)

One thing about the top tier coolers like the engel and yeti is that there heavy when empty.

d-a 

Thats what dock wagons are for.....I'll be checking out these, I need a new cooler bad.


----------



## XTREME HUNTER (Jan 25, 2012)

d-a said:


> When you step up from the Coleman's and igloos you see a major difference in quality and longevity of both ice retention and overall maintenance of the cooler. I have three Yetti's (got them for dealer cost) and in three years have yet to have to replace handles, hinges and drains like on my Coleman's(still replacing some). One thing about the top tier coolers like the engel and yeti is that there heavy when empty.
> 
> d-a



Doug, 
I was just wondering how much is dealer cost so when I see used ones or if I see any on sale I would know how much of a sale it truly is?


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jan 25, 2012)

Limitless said:


> If you get one, a good way to ensure the best efficiency is to put a frozen gallon milk jug or two in it the night (or day) before you need it to pre-cool, then ice it.  Ice lasts a looooong time!




Excellent tip. 

I always pre-cool mine and they last for days.


----------



## skiff23 (Jan 25, 2012)

I have the largset IRP cabelas sales. I love it. I dont use it but two or three times a year, but when I do it was well worth the money paid. I have held ice and fish for two days, cleaned the fish and poured out ice 4 days later in July. It is awsome. I will probly buy a smaller one for the boat next.


----------



## Beehaw (Jan 26, 2012)

Lukikus2 said:


> Excellent tip.
> 
> I always pre-cool mine and they last for days.



If you refridgerate the drinks overnight before you put them in, your ice will alst longer also.


----------



## Maggie Dog (Jan 27, 2012)

I roll with the Colman Extreme.
 Has kept ice for 3 days and didn't break the budget.
I have been using the same ones for 10 or more years at the tracks,on the boat and camping.
Change out the drains, and hinges on both coolers, cheap repair, less than $15 bucks for 2 cooler repair.
Right now I got more than my moneys worth on a $45 investment.
I got an Igloo Cube cooler I been puttin baby trout in, has a small bilge pump with a sprayer, add  ice chunks to the water, kept those trout swimmin in circles for a week , healthy.
Makes a good bait tank, got wheels too.
2 good options.


----------



## gtfisherman (Jan 31, 2012)

Just my $0.02... 

THe high end coolers would have shown better results if prepped the way they were intended. They work on the same principles as a thermos. Not just dumping ice in there but cooling the material and the cooler itself down THEN placing your ice and fish or etc in it. Then those expensive coolers really shine. Cause per this test... I'd just stick with my Igloo Extreme.


----------



## d-a (Feb 1, 2012)

gtfisherman said:


> Just my $0.02...
> 
> THe high end coolers would have shown better results if prepped the way they were intended. They work on the same principles as a thermos. Not just dumping ice in there but cooling the material and the cooler itself down THEN placing your ice and fish or etc in it. Then those expensive coolers really shine. Cause per this test... I'd just stick with my Igloo Extreme.



Yep, a lot of ice was melted getting the cooler down to temp. 

The best advice for anyone needing to keep things cold for several days is to use block ice and fill all of the cooler up leaving no air inside. 

d-a


----------

